# What part, if any, did the Puritans play in the Salem Witch Trials?



## Jash Comstock (Jun 3, 2014)

Of course, our Calvinist predecessors often get this event brought up as a black smear upon their name, especially Mather. My question is, how much of a part did the Puritans play in this event? It seems to me that they were a particularly level headed sort of people, from what I have read, and not particularly disposed to mass hysteria. I haven't read anything that explores the topic of their relationship to the Salem Trials. Can anyone help me here?


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 3, 2014)

Cotton Mather

Cotton Mather's Memorable Providences, Relating to Witchcrafts and Possessions (1689)

Salem Witch Trials: Cotton Mather

Some links on Cotton Mather's role for a starter.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 3, 2014)

Not knowing much in this matter I am persuaded some (or many?) puritans were very superstitious. Sorry if I derailed for I only wanted to say this because I know superstition is something that is sinful and should be fought against.


----------

